# Advice needed please



## NN1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
This is my 1st thread.
Moving to Singa in Jan for hubbys work with 3 boys for 18months.
2 will be at school aged 5 and 6.
Its really daunting choosing a school, all the usual questions go thru your head.
will the kids be happy etc etc?
we may not get to visit before the move so we are corresponding with schools by email.
So far Dover are the only ones giving us concrete feedback re availability and the contact there seems nice. Just going with cyber gut feeling!
I have read other reviews from last year re Dover they seem positive enough but looking for more up to date ones really.
My boys are into sport and wondering is there much emphasis on it at the school?

Also finding it hard to get my head around the layout of Singa.
What are nice family areas to live close to Dover (would love to walk to school ) with shopping, parks, coffee shops. 
any advice would be really appreciated as I am excited about the move but also feeling a little nervous too.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

NN1 said:


> Hi,
> This is my 1st thread.
> Moving to Singa in Jan for hubbys work with 3 boys for 18months.
> 2 will be at school aged 5 and 6.
> ...


just my 2 cents

Singapore is too small and each and every township has almost all the facilities

Never mind where you stay, there will be a coffee shop, mall and what not, not too far off.

Just because the kid is in Dover, you don't need to be in Dover, especially if your husband needs to work in Tampines !


----------

